# Talks with Timmy



## bunny34422 (Jan 17, 2021)

(Thought this was a cute idea -- I love talking about my rabbit and I'm sure my friends get sick of hearing my stories ) 

Hey everybun! It's me, Timothy. My mom just came home from Costco with a new friend. She says I'm not allowed to pee on this one because it's for her sister, but we'll see about that. Look how big it is! I've already started chinning it and claiming it as mine... don't tell my mom!


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 17, 2021)

Hahaha that is so cute! You should update every so often, that was funny!


----------



## bunny34422 (Jan 18, 2021)

Great news! Mom ordered some new treats and forage mixes for me and they finally arrived. She told me to sit still on her lap so she could take pictures and write a review. I decided to take matters into my own hands by stealing the bag and ripping it open. So here's MY review: Delicious! I personally believe we should be given treats all day every day. Raise your paw if you agree


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 18, 2021)

That is so cute and funny!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 19, 2021)

- does that count as raising your paw?


----------



## bunny34422 (Jan 22, 2021)

I decided to bother mom while she's doing schoolwork. She told me to get back down because I always hog the chair and push her off. I just need to rest my eyes for a few seconds... then I'll give her the seat back, I promise...


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 22, 2021)

That's adorable and funny!


----------



## bunny34422 (Jan 23, 2021)

My mom says I've been a little naughty recently for peeing in the carrier... I don't know what she's talking about.  

She put a pee pad in the carrier in case I do my business in there again. I don't mind, though. It's comfortable, so I decided to take a nap but I slipped while flopping. She laughed at me. I got embarassed and decided to sleep in my hideout instead. I don't know why she thinks it's funny


----------



## bunny34422 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mom's Facebook bunny friends kept telling her about this snuffle mat, so she decided to buy it for me. I can't believe she's making me work for my food  It _is _pretty soft though... perfect for nap time. Or maybe I should use as a bathroom. Not sure yet. 

I also hopped on her face, scratched up her cheeks, and decided to dig on her hair. So today's been a pretty good day so far


----------



## bunny34422 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey friends! Hope you're all doing well. Nothing much has happened since my last post.. I've just been shedding like crazy and my mom is constantly vacuuming and cleaning after me. She bought a new hairbuster comb last week, and I don't really like it, so we've been playing a fun game where I run from her and hide in the tunnel whenever she tries to brush me. 

She says if I'm a good boy while she's at work today, she'll order some new toys and different types of hay for me to try. _Her_ mom says that she buys too much stuff for me. Silly humans. I'm always a good boy and there's no such thing as too many toys


----------



## CamelNewt528962 (Feb 13, 2021)

my mom brought this weird thing into the house so i decided to start chewing it... it didnt taste good  
then she yelled at me and then started screaming across the house, "Mom..." "Yes love?" "...I think Minnie ate a stick" i dont know what she was talking about im a good girl


----------



## Roo1234 (Feb 13, 2021)

I’m avoiding my human!


----------



## bunny34422 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hey everybun, it's been awhile! I gave my mom a scare just now when she was preparing my veggie dinner. I usually run right to her and follow her around when she walks into my room with the bowl, but I didn't this time. She tried luring me away from the corner with cilantro, my fav, but I didn't take it  She thinks something spooked me because I looked very alert and thumped a few times. It's too bad we can't talk to each other so I could explain what it was. But after a few minutes, I finally started to eat my dinner. Romaine, cilantro, some spring mix. Yum. 

She also says I've got an appointment with a new vet on April 1 before my neuter. I hope this is her April Fool's prank, is that how this holiday works? How do I get her back?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 18, 2021)

The name's Tu Shen, the rabbit god. To get back at your strange human, awaken her at the crack of dawn then demand head pats. It works on my loyal human subjects.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Mar 18, 2021)

ArtistChibi said:


> The name's Tu Shen, the rabbit god. To get back at your strange human, awaken her at the crack of dawn then demand head pats. It works on my loyal human subjects.
> View attachment 53934


I totally agree, and as secretary of all Bunny Land (lol) you also must dash around her room at 3 in the morning begging for pets and food. Do not stop you til she has done both, otherwise, the full extent of the getting-back process will not be completed


----------



## peanutdabunny (Mar 18, 2021)

You neuter is so soon! Tell me how it goes, my momma just told me I’m getting neutered on the 22nd, at least I saw all the treats and toys she got me for afterwords mwhahahah


----------

